# 2018 Wildlife Photographer of the Year People's Choice Award Shortlist



## Nelu (Jan 17, 2019)

Hello Everyone,
I found this article interesting: almost all 25 images were shot with obsolete, archaic technology: Canon and Nikon DSLR's
2018 Wildlife Photographer of the Year People's Choice Award Shortlist
Especially number 3, the owls family portrait: Canon 1D Mark IV !!! How dare they give any awards to photos with such a low dynamic range, no-IBIS camera!
Luckily they posted one that saved the day, taken with a mirrorless Sony (number 21)
Cheers
Nelu


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 17, 2019)

Thanks for sharing, Nelu!

For those interested: here is info about the rest of this contest.


----------



## Nelu (Jan 17, 2019)

Maximilian said:


> Thanks for sharing, Nelu!
> 
> For those interested: here is info about the rest of this contest.


Oh, my bad for missing your thread on the same subject....What a wonderful series of photos!
Thanks,
Nelu


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 17, 2019)

Nelu said:


> Oh, my bad for missing your thread on the same subject...


IMO not same subject but worth another thread. So no bad no excuses needed. Also the article you've posted is from a few days ago.
The other thread was from October. And I just added it because it showed the other winners as well.
These great pictures are always worth another thread


----------



## Click (Jan 17, 2019)

Thanks for sharing, Nelu.


----------

